# Need bigger cart wheels



## roxy's_mom (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all! I'm in the process of redoing my meadowbrook show cart. It currently has 49" shafts and 20" wheels. The shafts are a little to short for the horses that I use it on, both horses are 35" tall. The cart seems to be a little to unbalanced with the smaller wheels on it. Cart tends to tilt backwards and the shaft tips rise up in the shaft carrier loops.

I'm planning on putting 24" wheels on it to bring the rear of the cart a little more level with the shaft loops and to better balance the cart. My question is: where can I find 24" wheels? I have looked everywhere for them and I can't seem to find them.

Here's a couple pictures to show the uphillness of the cart. The seat can't be moved to help balance it the way it currently is but I will be making changes to the new shafts for this purpose.

















Thanks for all your help!

Becky


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 26, 2010)

You might have to go to a 26" wheel...I am sure they are available...that is what I had to go to, but cannot help you with a supplier because I got them here at a tack shop in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 26, 2010)

You can try contacting this gentleman. He does build mini carts as well as BH carts. SUPER nice man in eastern PA.

Shady Lane Wagons

He does carry the metal spoke as well as the wood wheels.


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would also suggest the 26" wheels. You can order the wire wheels from Northern Hydraulics.


----------



## Keri (Apr 26, 2010)

You can also do a general search online for them. I would seach EE cart sites as your hubs are the EE style and not the show cart style. So just be sure to watch that.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 27, 2010)

CTM has two different 24" wheels with replacement inner tubes available. You might check them out as they are for the EE Style carts.

I know I'm searching for the larger wheels now also for my cart.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help! With your advice I'm thinking about putting 26" wooden wheels on it to make it look more like a true meadowbrook cart. I'll give you an update on the cart project once it's done and I'll add pictures of the finished project!

Thanks again everyone!

Becky


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 29, 2010)

Kudos to you, I think you will really enjoy having a wood vehicle. No worrying about flat tires and tires popping off. Besides that it looks classy.

You understand that if you change the style of the wheels that you will also need a new axle, right? It can and has been done, but the axle that pneumatic wheels use is not the same as wooden wheels. Even the style of wood wheel hubs needs a certain axle, i.e. flush hubs take a different axle than Sarven hubs. Your local wheelwright can help you with that to make sure you get the right style and size axle.

Myrna


----------



## roxy's_mom (Apr 29, 2010)

Myrna,

Yes I knew I would need to put a different axle on this cart. Once I figure out where I'm going to be buying the wheels at I will ask them what kind of axle I will need to put the wheels on. The only thing I think I'm concerned about is using this cart, once it has the wooden wheels, in a ring that has a deeper riding/driving surface making it a little harder for my girls to pull in. The advance though might be that it will slow my little speed demons down and make them work a little harder and perform a little better!

Thanks agains for all the help and advice. It's nice to come to a forum asking for help knowing that there are people who know a little more than you do who can help.

Becky


----------

